# Can I carry Food items and medicines to Sydney?



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I am moving to Sydney in Sept 1st week. Currently I am preparing checklist for this things to carry. I just wanted to know if I can carry food items along with me such as wheat flour, rice, spices(such as chili powder, salt and so on). I am planning to carry all of this in small quantity just for initial few days. So is there any restrictions on carrying food items along with you.

In addition Can I carry some medicines for headaches and fever.?

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Medicines are fine (declare them though, and carry your doctors prescription for them). Please avoid everything else you listed. Even if you declare them, they sure won't be allowed. Youtube search "Border Security Australia" and watch a few episodes just to get an idea. All food items that you listed are available to buy either at Oz supermarkets or at Indian/ Asian grocery stores.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Spices are ok. So does packed and sealed ready made items. Declare them and you are safe


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Manjyot said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am moving to Sydney in Sept 1st week. Currently I am preparing checklist for this things to carry. I just wanted to know if I can carry food items along with me such as wheat flour, rice, spices(such as chili powder, salt and so on). I am planning to carry all of this in small quantity just for initial few days. So is there any restrictions on carrying food items along with you.
> 
> ...


It goes without saying that you _must_ declare *all* food items that you are bringing into Australia, regardless of whether it's been cooked or not... if in doubt ask yourself this "Do I put this into my mouth to eat?" Yes? Then declare it or risk getting a fine from the Immigration Officer who processes you on arrival.

I would also have a look at this guidance from the Australian government... it tells you what you can and cannot bring with you into Australia and the type of products you can bring with you (i.e. if it's commercially packaged, you're more likely to be allowed to import it into the country, whereas if your family gives you some dosa or barfi or roti etc that was home made and wrapped in foil and cling film, you can expect it to be confiscated and destroyed).

ETA: If any of your items contain dairy (milk, cheese, yogurt etc), you are _*not*_ allowed to bring it to Australia from India, regardless of whether it is paneer or your favourite chocolate/candy that has dairy in it.


Good luck to you, have a safe trip and welcome to Australia.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> or your favourite chocolate/candy that has dairy in it


That is either untrue or I had a very different experience. I was carrying a Cadbury Dairy Milk chocolate from India but I forgot to mention I was carrying a dairy product. When we were being told the queue number to join, I did inform the lady manning the queues and she said chocolate was ok so there was no issues.


Someone mentioned Border security; The most recent episode had 2 Indian guys -- one of them was carrying plums and the other flowers, both of which were prohibited but the guys did not declare. The guy with the plums claimed that plums were not considered fruits in India and that was the reason for him not declaring fruits. He also said that since the security in India had allowed the items to be carried he was under the impression that it was ok to import into Australia. Both were slapped with a $340 fine and obviously made an appearance on Border security.

The officer mentioned that if you are unsure about something, just tick the 'Yes' box and they will then determine if something you are carrying is prohibited or not. That way, at least you won't be fined and possibly save yourself the trouble of making an appearance on Border Security


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

As a thumb rule, generally, anything which cannot germinate (you can't plant them - like cumin, mustard, spices in general etc) are permitted. Depending on the item, if you label the packing correctly along with its botanical name, you will be fine. I brought in all of my spices in a zip lock bag and labeled them accordingly. You can search for all items here ICON Query - Department of Agriculture In case you have a doubt, just email the Dept of Agriculture guys asking if you can bring that particular stuff in. For eg., I found no information about a particular type of dates and tamarind I was interested in bringing over. A quick email to DAF with a few pics and they replied in affirmative. 

And why carry in small quantity ? Carry as much as you can. For eg., I regret not travelling with my favorite tea leaf brand, inspite of having space in luggage. It would have been as simple as stopping at a store before boarding the flight and stuffing my left over space with the chai patti. Although everything is available here, they are relatively expensive. And it will be hard to find niche items. 

Over the counter drugs should be okay. If you are on prescribed medication, you are allowed 3 months of meds.


----------



## prash1980 (Jan 16, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Medicines are fine (declare them though, and carry your doctors prescription for them). Please avoid everything else you listed. Even if you declare them, they sure won't be allowed. Youtube search "Border Security Australia" and watch a few episodes just to get an idea. All food items that you listed are available to buy either at Oz supermarkets or at Indian/ Asian grocery stores.


hi, can we carry normal medicines like crocin, vicks?


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

prash1980 said:


> hi, can we carry normal medicines like crocin, vicks?


I did, declared them and had no issues. Vicks inhaler, I would highly recommend. It costs less than a dollar in India and close to $7 here.


----------

